# Father’s Day came early



## 73saint (Jun 14, 2018)

Pretty excited to see this package at my door when I came home for lunch today.  







I already have almost 50lbs of Costco & RD belly curing in the fridge now (13 days in, more on that in a later thread).  

This tells me that my better half is all in on my bacon making skills!!  

Can’t wait to come home tonight and get this weighed out and in the cure!!










Oh, and, special shout out to SmokinAl.  Your Berkshire bacon thread is what started this whole mess....now I have a feeling we are going to be spoiled.  Never have I ever seen belly this thick locally!!


----------



## browneyesvictim (Jun 14, 2018)

Holey mackerel! That's going to be some great BLT's!


----------



## 73saint (Jun 14, 2018)

I am giddy with excitement.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jun 14, 2018)

Damn thanks some good looking belly!

That's on my list of things to try next. Never cured anything but all this bacon I see on here has me itching!


----------



## joedube70 (Jun 14, 2018)

Nice looking belly!!


----------



## 73saint (Jun 14, 2018)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Damn thanks some good looking belly!
> 
> That's on my list of things to try next. Never cured anything but all this bacon I see on here has me itching!


You have to do it.  I read about it for a couple years before I decided to try and can't believe I waited so long.  Curing and cold smoking, to me, are as satisfying at long brisket cooks.  It has opened up a whole new world of things to do with my smoker as well.  I do it all on my Lang.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jun 14, 2018)

73saint said:


> You have to do it.  I read about it for a couple years before I decided to try and can't believe I waited so long.  Curing and cold smoking, to me, are as satisfying at long brisket cooks.  It has opened up a whole new world of things to do with my smoker as well.  I do it all on my Lang.



Do you have to keep the temps down on cold smoking bacon like you do cheese? Its hot as hell here right now don't think I could keep the smoker below 100 if I tried. When I do cheese I use the AMNPS and put it in my MES40 and don't even turn it on.

BTW sorry didn't mean to highjack your thread asking questions.


----------



## 73saint (Jun 14, 2018)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Do you have to keep the temps down on cold smoking bacon like you do cheese? Its hot as hell here right now don't think I could keep the smoker below 100 if I tried. When I do cheese I use the AMNPS and put it in my MES40 and don't even turn it on.
> 
> BTW sorry didn't mean to highjack your thread asking questions.


No.  It’s hot here too, and my smoker temps usually don’t get above 125 in the middle of the day.  I keep a tent up in case I need shade. When they do rise too high I just smoke at night while asleep.


----------



## pc farmer (Jun 14, 2018)

Cant wait to see this beautiful belly in the smoke.


----------



## dcecil (Jun 14, 2018)

Cant wait for the cook thread on this


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 15, 2018)

Your not going to believe how good the fat on that bacon tastes!
I call it bacon butter, it just melts in your mouth!
I don't know why Berkshire hogs are that way, but your right, it will spoil you!!
Al


----------

